# MacIntoch LC III



## tacrolimus (11 Septembre 2007)

bonjour,

ceci est un appel au secour

je suis étudiant à Strasbourg et un peu nostalgique...
recemment j'ai resorti mon vieu Mac LCIII de son carton, j'ai fait un dépoussiérage a fond et j'ai fait une grosse connerie!
j'ai debranché 2 puces de 40 broches, et je n'ai pas noté comment elles étais branchées : les contacteurs ont 42 "trous" et je ne sais pas si il faut les brancher totalement a gauche, ou totalement à droite.

si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider

merci


----------



## ROB 59 (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
En theorie les connecteurs ont generalement des detrompeurs?
Ce qui fait que l'on ne peut les connectes que dans un seul sens


----------



## SergeD (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
un petit lien qui devrait t'aider:
http://www.system-cfg.com/detailcollection.php?ident=71


----------



## bafien (11 Septembre 2007)

Trop cool ce lien.....
Merci pour les souvenirs...


----------



## tacrolimus (11 Septembre 2007)

ROB 59 a dit:


> les connecteurs ont generalement des detrompeurs?
> Ce qui fait que l'on ne peut les connectes que dans un seul sens


pour le sens, je n'avais pas de problème, c'est pour le positionnement dans le slot (cf pièce jointe)




SergeD a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> un petit lien qui devrait t'aider:
> http://www.system-cfg.com/detailcollection.php?ident=71



MERCIII

c'est exactement la photo dont j'avais besoin 


encore merci à tous 

j'espère que remonté, il demarera...


----------

